# Screen resolution problems with SiS m760gx in Ubuntu



## mac210 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi
I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my Acer Aspire 3000 laptop. Everything seems to be working fine apart from I cannot select the correct screen resolution - I can only get up to 1024X768. I have seen various people have had problems with this graphics card. I am not overly confidant at using the terminal, so please explain anything I need to do in the terminal fully.


----------



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

What graphics card do you have? I've been going through hell trying to get anything good to come out of using Linux with my Radeon card, and from reading posts all over the place it seems like Linux simply doesn't support newer Radeon cards very well at all. One distro that I tried to install (Elive) even warned me right in the installer not to ever use the official ATI drivers because they don't work very well.


----------



## mac210 (Aug 7, 2007)

I have an SiS m760gx. It works in the sense that I am using it now but I just can't configure the correct screen resolution.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/linux-faq-7110.html#post705514


----------



## mac210 (Aug 7, 2007)

That seems to have worked, thanks.


----------

